
OpenBSD is more to blame for Pale Moon absence, due to their hatred of GPLv3 - smnthermes
https://freenode.logbot.info/binaryoutcast/20191225#c3002393
======
eesmith
I believe "hatred of GPLv3" here is editorializing. "Aversion" seems a better
fit.

This HN submission links to a chat session complaining that OpenBSD doesn't
support gcc with the GPLv3 bits. I didn't see the word "hate" in the chat
session.

A DDG search shows the title comes from Reddit -
[https://www.reddit.com/r/BSD/comments/gxw3m1/openbsd_is_more...](https://www.reddit.com/r/BSD/comments/gxw3m1/openbsd_is_more_to_blame_for_its_pale_moon/)
.

For context, the OpenBSD page at
[https://www.openbsd.org/policy.html](https://www.openbsd.org/policy.html)
says the GPL has a ...:

> ... condition that is typically unacceptable for commercial use of software.
> So in practice, it usually ends up hindering free sharing and reuse of code
> and ideas rather than encouraging it. As a consequence, no additional
> software bound by the GPL terms will be considered for inclusion into the
> OpenBSD base system.

> For historical reasons, the OpenBSD base system still includes the following
> GPL-licensed components: the GNU compiler collection (GCC) with supporting
> binutils and libraries, GNU CVS, GNU texinfo, the mkhybrid file system
> creation tool, and the readline library. Replacement by equivalent, more
> freely licensed tools is a long-term desideratum.

------
smnthermes
Context:

Gaming4JC is developer for Hyperbola, that is forking OpenBSD:
[https://www.hyperbola.info/news/announcing-hyperbolabsd-
road...](https://www.hyperbola.info/news/announcing-hyperbolabsd-roadmap/)

~~~
RNCTX
It’s telling that people who don’t care about the structure their project is
built upon, in that they would do such a breaking change as going from Linux
to BSD, are completely convinced of the superiority of their political
opinions.

